# Degree Result:how much the 3rd year results contribute to the overall result?



## trebor (26 May 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me how the final result of an honours degree course in DIT is calculated? Lecturers have told us that 3rd year exam results contribute to overall result aswell as 4th (final) year exam results and the final year dissertation. 

Basically I want to know how much the 3rd year results contribute to the overall result. It's difficult to get a straight answer from the college so I thought maybe someone here might know the answer?? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## gnubbit (26 May 2008)

*Re: Degree Result*

I don't know but I would have thought if you put your request for info in writing/email to your Exams Office, they should be able to give you a definitive answer.  

Or your Head of Dept should be able to help.  If they are not approachable, do you have a tutor/mentor you could ask?

Good luck - hope you get the marks you want!


----------



## Newbie! (26 May 2008)

*Re: Degree Result*



trebor said:


> have told us that 3rd year exam results contribute to overall result aswell as 4th (final) year exam results and the final year dissertation.


 
This would be a normal enough basis on calculating your overall grade. Contact the exams office to check the ratio of 3rd to 4th yr. 3rd year might be about 25%.


----------



## thundercat (27 May 2008)

*Re: Degree Result*

It depends on the actual course, get in touch with the exams office, don't know why colleges are vague on this sort of stuff!


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 May 2008)

*Re: Degree Result*



trebor said:


> It's difficult to get a straight answer from the college.


Whom/where exactly did you ask?

DIT's Exam regulations can be accessed at [broken link removed] 

From the general [broken link removed]:


> The Regulations refer to all students, including 1st years. They deal with the assessment for progression, assessment for award, reassessment, compensation regulations, conditions for exemption, internal and external examiners, regulations relating to candidates, invigilation, breaches of regulations, examination boards, special circumstances relating to assessment and the appeals process.
> 
> _Note: All students should familiarise themselves with the Assessment Regulations._​


 
From Chapter Three, Assessment for Award:


> 3.1.3 On semesterised courses, the classification of the award shall be on the basis of the performance of the candidate in both semesterised assessments of the final year, combined in the manner set out in the Course Document.
> 
> 3.1.4 On modular courses, the classification of an award shall be on the basis of the credits accumulated by the candidate over the period of study for the final award as set out in the Course Document.


So it looks to me like you should obtain a copy of the Course Document relevant to the course you've been studying?


----------



## Captin Sobel (28 May 2008)

*Re: Degree Result*



trebor said:


> Just wondering if anyone can tell me how the final result of an honours degree course in DIT is calculated? Lecturers have told us that 3rd year exam results contribute to overall result aswell as 4th (final) year exam results and the final year dissertation.
> 
> Basically I want to know how much the 3rd year results contribute to the overall result. It's difficult to get a straight answer from the college so I thought maybe someone here might know the answer?? Any help much appreciated.



Make an appointment with your course leader. 
All you need is the weightings plus the proportional breakdown, as I remember it wasn't in the course handbooks or was under review.
When I did my degree yr1 didn't go towards the degree, yrs 2 and 3 were 16% each and the final year was the remainder 66%, guess it depends on the course.
But its exam time now so I doubt you will get any answers from the college for a while.


----------



## bigchicken (29 May 2008)

*Re: Degree Result*

The rules for calculating awards vary on different programmes in DIT. Some do take into account 3rd year results, some do not.

All of this information is available in the programme documentation which you are entitled to see. The library should have a copy of that so contact them first. If they don't than ask your course head for a copy of the programme documentation.


----------

